
Windows 10 snooping: MS gets more time to tackle 'excessive' data collection - happy-go-lucky
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-10-snooping-microsoft-gets-more-time-to-tackle-excessive-data-collection/
======
aq3cn
> For example, Windows 10 transmits user data back to Microsoft by default,
> with users of Home and Pro versions only able to reduce data collection to
> the "Basic" level. However, users of Enterprise, Education, and IoT core
> editions are able to reduce the data collection further, to what Microsoft
> calls the "Security" level.

> Given Microsoft says that the data collected at the "Security" level is the
> bare minimum necessary to keep Windows machines "protected with the latest
> security updates", the collection of any data above and beyond this is not
> needed, the CNIL said in its formal notice.

I have professional version of Windows does anyone know a way set it to
Security Level, somehow.

I have shared an article here at HN about privacy related group policy editor
settings.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13042908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13042908)

I am also adding what comes under the category of Security level and Basic
level data as it isn't given in the article, so people are more aware.

Security level

> The Security level gathers only the telemetry info that is required to keep
> Windows devices, Windows Server, and guests protected with the latest
> security updates. Data gathered at this level includes the Malicious
> Software Removal Tool reports, information that Windows Defender and
> Endpoint Protection require to function. This includes anti-malware
> signatures, diagnostic information, User Account Control settings, UEFI
> settings, and IP address. No user content, such as user files or
> communications, is gathered at the Security telemetry level, and we take
> steps to avoid gathering any information that directly identifies a company
> or user, such as name, email address, or account ID

Basic Level

> The Basic level gathers a limited set of data that’s critical for
> understanding the device and its configuration. This level also includes the
> Security level data. Basic device data such as attributes, Internet Explorer
> version, hardware information, operating system information, network
> attributes and more are collected at this level. Collected data includes app
> usage data, Internet Explorer add-ons, driver data, system data, Windows
> Store activity and more on top of that.

